# How to install MRV on SIR-S4080R



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Hi all,

I acquired a Samsung SIR-S4080R. It's not in use yet but I might like to replace one of my Philips DSR-6000Rs with it. (I'm way behind on adopting new stuff.  )

Before I go to the trouble of getting a new access card from DirecTV, I want to test MRV on the Series 2 with TiVoServer on a PC. I already have TiVoServer installed and it looks like it's ready to go.

I've read lots of threads that mention MRV via the Zipper and/or PTVnet, etc. but I really think all of that is too much for what I'm trying to do. On top of that, I've read so much that I'm simply overwhelmed and confused now.

I have determined that the USB-Ethernet adapter I have is in the supported adapter list. (It's a SpeedStream SS1001.)
I don't have too much interest in putting a larger HDD in and I don't think I want to add anything other than MRV and enable the USB/Ethernet ability. (I'm kind of a purist. I don't like to install stuff I don't plan on using.)

Is the Zipper still the way to go? I see that there are 4 items to "gather" to install with it but I don't believe that I need LBA48 since I don't plan on going over 137GB. I don't need a replacement drive image either. Can I simply skip both of those steps?

Is there a simpler way? Is there a way to just get the necessary stuff to get MRV going?
I'm fine with a walkthrough of some sort. I work on computers each day, just not TiVo specific equipment.  Regrettably, I'm also less familiar with Linux than I'd like to be but I've lived in DOS for many, many years. 

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Zipper or PTVnet is the way to go. Zipper is free, the other one costs $20.

You need the $5 LBA48 image because you'll need the kernel. From the Zipper wiki "The kernel image is copyrighted and DVRupgrade is the only company allowed to redistribute it intact. Thus, purchasing the CD from PTVUpgrade is the quickest and easiest solution for most people." For the true diehard, there are other ways to get the image - but unless you want to research the issue on that other forum (DDB), the $5 LBA48 CD image is quick and painless.

You really don't need to buy a backup image (Instacake) if you already have Tivo software version 6.2 (or newer) on your DirecTivo. It IS a wise idea to make a backup image using MFSTools 2 or MFSLive. This is mentioned in Step 2 of http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

There's only 4 steps in the Zipper process - and you've already skipped Step 1.

If you get stuck, check the Zipper Wiki http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SApper_-_Enhancement_Script


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. I've been reading more about this as well. I have signed up at DDB and downloaded "superpatch" as directed.

I think I misunderstood the need for the LBA48 CD. I was thinking that the last thing I needed in my life was another boot CD. (I've already got 5-6 TiVo specific CDs as it is.)

I do have the unit on 6.2 now.

Thanks for the DVRpedia link. That looks like it could be helpful.

It looks as though I probably should direct further questions in the thread Gunnyman started. Thanks again!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Trent Bates said:


> I think I misunderstood the need for the LBA48 CD. I was thinking that the last thing I needed in my life was another boot CD. (I've already got 5-6 TiVo specific CDs as it is.)


Unless one of those boot CD's has killhdinitrd'd kernels on it, you'll still need get the LBA48 CD with the kernels (or apply killhdinitrd to a stock kernel yourself). Most new users who have trouble with the Zipper usually do so in an effort to save $5.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

rbautch said:


> Unless one of those boot CD's has killhdinitrd'd kernels on it, you'll still need get the LBA48 CD with the kernels (or apply killhdinitrd to a stock kernel yourself). Most new users who have trouble with the Zipper usually do so in an effort to save $5.


I think (for me anyway) there was a lot of unclear information floating around about the actual purpose of the $5 disc. My perception after reading a lot of different threads at once was that it was only necessary to get into the proper "environment" to work on the files. I'm thinking at that point that I've used a handful of different boot disks already that I've used for stuff like that in the past so I probably don't need another.

I even followed a different path that led me to downloading killhdinitrd v0.9.3 and vmlinux-series2-7.2.2-oth.k1-01-2.px before I realized that I was trying to recreate the function of the $5 disc for it's use in the Zipper.

There is so much information here at TCF and elsewhere that is possibly outdated that it really confused me as someone that doesn't know what all of these things do and why you'd want them. 
As a reader, you can be going along on a thread from 2007 and then follow a link that diverts to a thread that was discussed in 2002 and be totally unsure about how much of the 2002 thread applies to the 2007 thread.

It's one thing to "live" comfortably with the information and understand what the details of all of it mean, it's another to jump in (with some previous experience using Hinsdale guides to replace failed HDs) and comprehend it all PROPERLY.  
Each time I've followed a Hinsdale procedure, I haven't downloaded an .ISO image because I knew I already had the disc(s). It was easy for me to see the $5 disc as something that only a "new-to-TiVo" person would need.

What makes matters worse for me is I believe I understand why a person might want an LBA48 kernel but I didn't initially pick up on what killhdinitrd did.

In a way, being a complete newbie here is probably a little easier than being around long enough to have read little bits of the evolving hacking procedures over the years. I was trying to apply the new information with what I already knew.

But, I think I got it now. At least I'm on a clearer path. The DVRpedia link helped to clarify!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

the $5 disc is suggested for 2 main reasons:
1) only certain kernels will work with killhdinitrd
2) by sending complete newbies to a known good kernel, it makes the process more reliable (rather than trying to work with kernels acquired from various and sundry) and reduces the support requests (always a good thing)

if you already have a (fairly) recent kernel that has worked with killhd, purchasing and burning the $5 disc is completely unnecessary


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

I would guess that I didn't have a recent kernel before. I have purchased, downloaded and used the $5 disc in the last few hours.

My new problem is that I seem to lose Ethernet connection often. I guessing that the Speedstream SS1001 adapter isn't up to the task. I did get to see MRV work briefly though.


----------

